# Down Side to Not Dry Starting a Carpet of Drawf Baby Tears and Easier Planting Method



## joonho (Nov 18, 2008)

If you skip to 6:40 in this video, you can see that he leaves a bit of the rockwool on to anchor to HC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44cDbR2YvK4&feature=related

However, if you're planning on buying some more HC and not doing the dry start method, I would suggest buying some from a member on the
forum because it will already be in its submersed form, and possibly, have less die-off.


----------



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

joonho said:


> If you skip to 6:40 in this video, you can see that he leaves a bit of the rockwool on to anchor to HC
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44cDbR2YvK4&feature=related
> 
> However, if you're planning on buying some more HC and not doing the dry start method, I would suggest buying some from a member on the
> forum because it will already be in its submersed form, and possibly, have less die-off.


I have a wonderful LFS that sell it and it's already submersed. Thanks for the video link i"ll have a look as soon as I get home and can. Thank you


----------



## MrMoneybags (Apr 13, 2010)

theres not a real downside to it...it will take longer (most plants grow faster emersed than submerged...which is why 9/10 they sell you emersed form) and also youll have to use CO2...CO2 in water is ~3ppm...but ~300ish in air...and finally...theres the potential of an algae outbreak 

...but it can and has been done successfully countless times before


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Getting rid of the wool is good. And Needle point tweezer work the best imo, for planting. I've never heard of a dry start, growing out of water first would probably take longer. You can buy more if you wish, but probably unnecessary. Tell us more about the tank.


----------



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

I've got CO2 going, about one - two bubbles per second only when the lights are on -- right now they are on for 6 hours, until next week or so when I'll start dosing with ferts and increase the light time.

Algae happens, I'll deal with it when it rears its ugly head


----------



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

Nue said:


> Getting rid of the wool is good. And Needle point tweezer work the best imo, for planting. I've never heard of a dry start, growing out of water first would probably take longer. You can buy more if you wish, but probably unnecessary. What is the spec's of your tank?


I have tweezers that I use, but I'm still struggling a bit.

My tank is just a 10 gallon tank, pressurized CO2, 36watt lamp, right now it's on 6 hours a day and I'm using ADA Aqua Soil.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds like a good setup. I would wait for it to grow in, unless you have really want to add more.


----------



## junior (Jul 16, 2010)

I started in water with HC and had a tough time waiting but once it gets settled in it will spread like crazy. At this point I am pulling large portions out about every 2 weeks and mowing it on a weekly basis just to keep it from spreading and taking over other plants. 

So I know its tough but I think starting submersed is a good way to go since you don't have to worry about what will happen when you fill the tank. Plus people love to buy submersed grown HC. 

Hope this helps
JR


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

Nue said:


> I've never heard of a dry start, growing out of water first would probably take longer.


Link to DSM description:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/121854-minerlaized-soil-dry-start-method-dsm.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/121985-mineralization-required.html#post1218694
"Simple, easier than any other start method for an aquarium.
No work/labor and no algae."

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/121985-mineralization-required.html#post1218886
"You can add things right away and then do frequent water changes to remove the excess NH4, but no matter what, you are still not going avoid waiting for the plants to grow in, and the plants will grow in faster and better without water in the tank. "


----------

